# Pit Boss 1100



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

I bought a Pit Boss 1100 to replace my Traeger Tailgater, the 1100 is sturdy and well built but im concerned about the searing grate.  The middle searing plate get to hot to put anything on for any period of time due to the fire pot being directly below it, I have read threads regarding adding a heat defuser to remedy the issue. Has any one had similar issues and if so what was the solution. I've read that adding a heat defuser throws off the temp gauge as well. Im on the fence about returning the grill because of this.  Any members have the 1100 and if so what is your satisfaction with it.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 19, 2020)

Firstly, thanks for joining, this is a great place to get information and questions answered. Now about your question: 


Albert77 said:


> The middle searing plate get to hot to put anything on for any period of time


The searing area/plate/whatever you want to call it is for just that: searing the meat. This requires a high temperature as you want to impart a sear or char without further cooking the meat. They are not designed to be used "  for any length of time." I would say your searing grate is working just the way it was designed.

As far as your second concern ; "...


Albert77 said:


> I've read that adding a heat defuser throws off the temp gauge


I don't personally see how that could be the case. A temp gauge (thermometer) merely measures the temperature where the probe is.  Most folks use additional temperature probes at multiple places in their cooker to get a better idea of the cooker temp. In addition, it is common knowledge that OEM thermometers are notoriously inaccurate. Based on that, I wouldn't worry about the temp gauge being off.

The PB1100 is a fine grill for the money. It just takes some practice and patience to learn how to use it to it's maximum effectiveness, just like every other cooker out there.


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

I hear what your saying, just seems like some wasted space I could use on a large cook.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Albert77 said:


> I hear what your saying, just seems like some wasted space I could use on a large cook.


This may be a dumb question but when smoking do you have the flame grate closed?


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, on the older versions they had a solid plate to cover the searing grate now they have a slotted slide plate that when you slide over it meshes with the slotted drip pan to make its seal, the main issue is its directly under the smoke box. This model doesn't have a traditional heat deflector like other pellet grills it uses the drip pan as the smoke deflector. Hope this makes sense. I bought this to do large cooks but the middle is 70 degrees hotter than the left and right.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Albert77 said:


> Yes, on the older versions they had a solid plate to cover the searing grate now they have a slotted slide plate that when you slide over it meshes with the slotted drip pan to make its seal, the main issue is its directly under the smoke box. This model doesn't have a traditional heat deflector like other pellet grills it uses the drip pan as the smoke deflector. Hope this makes sense. I bought this to do large cooks but the middle is 70 degrees hotter than the left and right.


I have the Austin xl. Mine has a solid plate that slides over the sear grates. I have pretty even temps across the cooking surface. Maybe call pitboss and purchase a diffuser for Austin xl. Its basically the same smoker as yours. Just an idea


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a defuser but it its large and sits around the fire box not over it,does yours have one that sits over it,I wish mine had the solid plate that runs over the grate, I may have to fab something, Just a pain in the --- for a new grill. Other than that how do you like it does it handle business?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Albert77 said:


> I have a defuser but it its large and sits around the fire box not over it,does yours have one that sits over it,I wish mine had the solid plate that runs over the grate, I may have to fab something, Just a pain in the --- for a new grill. Other than that how do you like it does it handle business?


That thin piece of aluminum that sits around the pot isnt a diffuser. You should have a thick piece of steel that sits over that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That thin piece of aluminum that sits around the pot isnt a diffuser. You should have a thick piece of steel that sits over that.


Can you post a pic of the inside of smoker?


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

This is what i have the fire box sits in the middle, this is what they call the defuser


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

Nothing covers the fire box


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Albert77 said:


> Nothing covers the fire box












This is what I'm talking about. The first pic is with diffuser removed. Second is with it on. Its covered in foil but this is what it looks like without foil
	

		
			
		

		
	






If you dont have that then you are missing a piece. I know because I looked at an 1100 today at lowes. The only difference in mine and yours is I have to manually slide that plate left or right to expose the flame. Yours has a lever. You shouldn't be able to see your flame when using the smoker unless you are searing


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

I spoke to pit boss right now and they said the only difference between Austin and the 1100 is the slide plate my defuser and slide plate both have slits, when you slide it over it shuts but it dont  do a great job at it lets to much heat threw, im going to buy the solid plate from the Austin this should fix the problem. She says that she has dealt with this issue before with the 1100,she said lowes did this to be different from the Walmart Austin but it is a poor design.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

The guy in this video is a big ol tool bag but watch it. This is how the inside of your smoker is supposed to look


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

When your sear plate is closed, is your temp on the middle grate higher than the left and right? If so I will make a secondary heat shield instead of buying the Austin slide plate,and yes mine is like in the video, when its shut you can still slightly see the flame.Its not a tight fit.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Mine is pretty even across. Slight increase toward the chimney. But definitely not 70°. Maybe 10°. I'd call pitboss and tell them your flame slide isnt sealing and ask them to send you the plate like mine. Its thick. Then just sit it on top like my smoker. They have great customer service and they might send it free onwarranty since your sear grates dont close fully. I have over 400 cooks on mine and love it


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Mine is pretty even across. Slight increase toward the chimney. But definitely not 70°. Maybe 10°. I'd call pitboss and tell them your flame slide isnt sealing and ask them to send you the plate like mine. Its thick. Then just sit it on top like my smoker. They have great customer service and they might send it free onwarranty since your sear grates dont close fully. I have over 400 cooks on mine and love it


10-4.  That's what I'll do, they wont do it under warranty I already asked since it's a Austin part but they are gonna hook me up with some free rubs. Thanks for the tips


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2020)

Albert77 said:


> 10-4.  That's what I'll do, they wont do it under warranty I already asked since it's a Austin part but they are gonna hook me up with some free rubs. Thanks for the tips


Np bud. Let me know how it works. Personally I think it will be a gamechanger


----------



## wajski (Feb 20, 2020)

I want a combo gas pellet looking at the Memphis ultimate . I don't want to smoke everything I cook. I have a 30 and a 40 MES which like for long smokes. The Austin is it a combo gas/pellet ?


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 20, 2020)

Smoker only


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2020)

wajski said:


> I want a combo gas pellet looking at the Memphis ultimate . I don't want to smoke everything I cook. I have a 30 and a 40 MES which like for long smokes. The Austin is it a combo gas/pellet ?


No. I'd never buy a combo personally. You can grill or smoke on the Austin xl. Temps range from 180-600


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 20, 2020)

I use my smoker as a grill also, I have a gass grill but never use it anymore, just crank the smoker to max temp.


----------



## NYRED (Feb 20, 2020)

I initially had problems with the right side being much hotter than the left.  Pit Boss customer service told me to remove what they call a diffuser (the thin piece of metal with the hole).  That worked.  I also get a hot spot over the fire box when cooking at higher temps.  If I am cooking anywhere from the smoke setting through 225 the hot spot in the middle is barely noticeable.  At 250 it starts becoming a problem and gets much worse as you I increase the temp.  For ribs or anything else that cooks at lower temps I can load the whole chamber and everything cooks evenly.  For things like chicken parts or anything that I need to cook at 300 or above, I cannot use the middle of the grill at all.  I may try getting the searing grate cover fro the Austin XL.


----------



## Pestilentchild (Feb 20, 2020)

I've had my 1100 for a month now and use it at least 5 times a week. What I have found best is 1. Pull that thin aluminum "diffuser" plate out and throw it as far as you can, preferably into the scrap pile. 2nd. Pick up the insulated blanket for it. These two steps keep the whole grate within 10 degrees of each other and never more than 15 degrees from set temp up to around 300-350. Then there is definitely a hotspot over the fire pot. But if I'm cooking that high it's usually searing something or doing pizza, in which case I just use the temp zones to my advantage.


----------



## wajski (Feb 20, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> No. I'd never buy a combo personally. You can grill or smoke on the Austin xl. Temps range from 180-600


I don't want everything I grill to have a smoke taste is that possible with a  pellet grill?


----------



## Albert77 (Feb 20, 2020)

I just purchased the austin slide plate,I'll post to see how it works out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2020)

wajski said:


> I don't want everything I grill to have a smoke taste is that possible with a  pellet grill?


Yes when cooking low pellets burn slower allowing more smoke. When cooking high pellets burn fast which creates less smoke.

Just a fyi though......charcoal also creates smoke and so does propane when your food drippings hit the fire. If you dont like smoke a grill may not be for you anyways


----------



## wajski (Feb 21, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yes when cooking low pellets burn slower allowing more smoke. When cooking high pellets burn fast which creates less smoke.
> 
> Just a fyi though......charcoal also creates smoke and so does propane when your food drippings hit the fire. If you dont like smoke a grill may not be for you anyways


thanks for explaining


----------

